# Anyone try the new Musical Fidelity V-Can yet?



## baka1969

Hi 

 I saw the new budget V-Can from Musical Fidelity on their website. I saw one review the wasn't that flattering. 

 Has anyone here on Head-Fi had a chance to audition it yet? Any impressions? 

 I think the retail will be $250 here in the US and £100 in the UK (damn weak Dollar). 

 I'm disappointed with Musical Fidelity for canceling it's X series lineup as I was going to base my home system around it.

 I know this is a totally different animal but I'm really curious about the V-Can amp.

 Thanks!


----------



## RTTR

I would like to, it looks sick, I love MF stuff.


----------



## tomjtx

100 GBP are 174.00 USD.

 If they want 250.00 they should be drawn and quartered in the street like dogs 

 100.00 GBP is the retail with VAT?

 Even with shipping from GB W/O VAt it should cost you around 175.00.

 But just wait, with the credit crunch people are beginning to realize the dollar is the safest place to be.

 The pound will keep going down and the MF amp will be even cheaper.
 Just buy it direct.


----------



## baka1969

Probably with the VAT it's probably close to $250. LoL


----------



## anadin

I've just ordered one and should have it tomorrow, ill let you know what I think in a fews days time.


----------



## Henmyr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anadin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've just ordered one and should have it tomorrow, ill let you know what I think in a fews days time._

 

Great
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What headphones have you got to try it out with?


----------



## anadin

At the moment I have the Sony MDR-SA5000's (70ohm) and the Beyerdynamic DT 990 Premium Edition (250ohm).


----------



## anadin

Well it's here.

 A 99GBP headphone amp

 199GBP DAC

 An all british line up, if thats not cheap I don't know what is

http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/6338/dscf2437dj5.jpg


----------



## ericwatson

how does it sound


----------



## anadin

This little amp needs some serious burn-in.
 Very harsh from new it's been running for around 8 hours and its settling down a tad, sounding a little smoother, it has tons of drive, half way on the volume the Beyers 990dt 250ohm are rocking.


----------



## vkvedam

£99 for an amp isn't that much. Its a bargain if it sounds anywhere near to Corda 2/3Move or D3. Will be waiting for your impressions anadin.


----------



## vkvedam

Any updates or impressions


----------



## secondary

look forward to your impression.

 will this drive hd650 ?


----------



## Greeni

Anadin is already selling his V Can after owing for a month. I guess that is telling a lot.

 That said, I look forward to trying the combo as I can get the V Can cheap in my country ($130). The V DAC for $ 180.


----------



## ZeusWeinstein

Hi.

 I have the MF V-Can now for 2 weeks. First Impression was not so good, it sounds harsh. But there was a wide soundstage and very good detail. Ok, now after 150 hours burn-in I can say, I never give this thing back. Harshness is gone, sound is now natural, not fluid, with many details. 
 Compared to Corda 3move, the 3move is more on the sweet spot with smaller soundstage and less detail.

 German Magazin "Stereo" tested in 1/2009 the MF V-Series and say about V-Can: "compared to the integrated Headphone-Amps of Marantz PM-15 S1 or Accuphase E- 350 the V-Can is more juicy together with AKG K701.


----------



## bjorn

A HIFI-magazine here in Sweden reviewed it and was quite fond of it. They said that it was very good with Sennheiser HD 650.

 I'm thinking of buying one, but I'm not sure I can justify it since I already have a couple of other amps.


----------



## ShooTa

Just to bump up this old post now that youve all managed to try these - are they worth it? theyre now £90 here in blighty and £160 for the dac - so did they mellow with age or fall out of favour.?


----------



## blacknile

shameless bump


----------



## MangoMonkey

bump.


----------

